# Basement Living



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

So I'm getting my little one here soon, finally. The thing is that I live in the basement of my house which can get a little chilly, as most basements do. In the winter I keep a space heater in my room for myself so I'm not worried about the temperature then but I'm concerned more for the remainder of the Summer and Fall.

Should the heat emitter on the cage be enough until the temperatures drop later in the year or does the whole room have to be that warm? I'm using a cage, not a sterlite bin, if that matters. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense. Up until now, all my research was done with the hopes of getting a hedgehog someday and now that it's actually happening, I suddenly feel like a year of reading wasn't enough.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The emitter will be sufficient for the rest of the year, just make sure you have a thermostat with it. 

And for bonding time, you might want to make sure to keep the hedgie away from hard surfaces which would be cold. You may even want to throw a piece of fleece in the dryer to warm it up for the hedgie to walk around on.


----------

